# Jim's growing addiction



## DSChief (Feb 23, 2013)

what started everything, the wife wanted her knives sharpened, And so it begins.











next a board of coarse





the new steel










Finally the old guard that started this mess. if i'd kept them as sharp as they are now, from practicing with the new stones
I could have avoided all the previous pics.


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 23, 2013)

nice toys! esp the single-bevels. been thinking single bevel lately.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 23, 2013)

DSChief said:


> I could have avoided all the previous pics.



No you couldn't.


----------



## DSChief (Jan 3, 2014)

Coming up to my 1 yr anniversary into kitchen steel, thought I'd update collection since the original post.
in no particular order, since I forgot already.
Zakuri & Gesshin Ginga





a dexter & a Sab





A 270 Kochi





4" 6" & 8" Messermeister's





and the expanding Stone Family


----------

